# Reading Super Expo Jan 21st



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Who is going to the Jan Reading show?
I'm looking for 1-2 young male Leucs and/or female retic auratus. 
I'll have available juvi Leucs, vittatus, vents, gb auratus, bb auratus, azureus, Santa Isables, azureiventris, cobalts, flies, beetles, springs and supplies. Reserve the largest stock ahead of time. See frogsnthings.com for pics and pricing. 
Look fwd to seeing you there!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Woops. I'll also have yellow galacts available.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, we'll be there. Come out and enjoy a bit of the rainforest instead of snow!


----------

